
Why do airlines overbook their flights? - wiradikusuma
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/11/overbooking/
======
mindcrime
Meh. They can rationalize it however they want, but there is a word for
selling a resource you don't actually have available to sell: fraud. All this
is really saying is "it's no big deal because we usually get away with it".

